# Which Carter?



## Keith Neal (Aug 24, 2011)

The resounding accolades for the Carter knives have convinced me that I must have one. But which one? I have recently become a single bevel addict, but it seems most of you are recommending the double bevel SFGZ. Not even the HG, and no one suggested the JP.

I need a small knife, so the Funayuki (or Honesuki JP) is what I need. Well, want.

If price were no object, which Carter would you choose?

Thanks,

Keith

p.s the web site says there is a choice of two different steel types (Hitachi White #1, or Hitachi Blue-Super)
which should I get?


----------



## ecchef (Aug 24, 2011)

For pure functionality, SFGZ. You can always get it re-handled.


----------



## tk59 (Aug 24, 2011)

+1. That's an easy one. If you don't like it, let me know. Think of it as a money back guarantee.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 24, 2011)

Keith Neal said:


> The resounding accolades for the Carter knives have convinced me that I must have one. But which one? I have recently become a single bevel addict, but it seems most of you are recommending the double bevel SFGZ. Not even the HG, and no one suggested the JP.
> 
> I need a small knife, so the Funayuki (or Honesuki JP) is what I need. Well, want.
> 
> ...


 
If price was no object, then one of the custom damascus knives, that run about $200 an inch. Realistically, SFGZ if you want a wa-handle, IP if you want Western. If all you are interested in is the blede, and don't mind a plain black handle, then the SFGZ with a riveted handle (SFGZ RH). I have an SFGZ RH for sale in the Buy/Sell/Trade area: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php?373-F-S-Carter-4.1-sun-SFGZ-RH-Funayuki


----------



## jm2hill (Aug 24, 2011)

Funny Keith I was thinking the same thing. All I've been reading is carter carter carter. So I will be getting one eventually!

Something like the 6.1 funayuki.

If Rick's was longer I'd probably be very interested in it, but I have no more room for petty's


----------



## Hattorichop (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a Carter 175mm wabocho and I love it.
If I could have my pick of Carter knives I would want a 240 international pro damascus gyutohttp://www.cartercutlery.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/product_full/100_6513.JPG


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 24, 2011)

Everybody should have one. I love the funayukis and nakiris around 6 sun. SFGZs are very functional, HGs are a bit nicer and thinner, both are great knives. As for the steel: People will tell you otherwise, but unless you use the knife everyday or professionally, I don't think it makes much of a difference. I have both and could not tell them apart when I use them, and differences in sharpening are also not that huge.

Stefan


----------



## wenus2 (Aug 24, 2011)

That's a decent deal on a little Carter in the BST, and Rick's a stand up guy so no worries there. I actually have an almost identical knife (in AS) in my block and that little sucker is a razor. IMHO the steel choice matters very little for this knife, they are both winners. If I were getting one of his western deba, a boning type, or single bevel I would go with white.

If you really want a single bevel there's a good chance he would make you one, you would just have to wait for it.


----------



## El Pescador (Aug 24, 2011)

tk59 said:


> +1. That's an easy one. If you don't like it, let me know. Think of it as a money back guarantee.


 
You only have 2 hands....hoarder!


----------



## tk59 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey, just trying to be helpful! To the OP, you get the money back guarantee for anything with a point. No santokus or nakiris. 
irate1:


----------



## evanjohnson (Aug 24, 2011)

Hattorichop said:


> ... If I could have my pick of Carter knives I would want a 240 international pro damascus gyuto http://www.cartercutlery.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/product_full/100_6513.JPG



You have good taste that's the knife that I just ordered. Hopefully, I'll receive it in a couple of days.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 24, 2011)

tk59 said:


> To the OP, you get the money back guarantee for anything with a point. No santokus or nakiris.
> irate1:


 

Nice disclaimer!


----------



## Hattorichop (Aug 25, 2011)

evanjohnson said:


> You have good taste that's the knife that I just ordered. Hopefully, I'll receive it in a couple of days.


 
I have good taste, you have too much money!
I noticed it was sold, you are one lucky s.o.b.


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow. Just saw this thread, and that is a wonderful knife. Thanks for taking it off the market for the rest of us. And btw I didn't see the price, but the deba was 3+k. tk59's money back guarantee was a bold a$$ move.

k.


----------



## UglyJoe (Aug 25, 2011)

Speaking of Carter single bevels, did everyone see the 460mm(!) yanagi he had for sale?












Crazy!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 25, 2011)

And the ferrule and endcap are redwood burl from The Burl Source / It's A Burl.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 25, 2011)

Geez I'm exhausted just looking at that thing.


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 25, 2011)

So is he getting ready to shave with that?


----------



## UglyJoe (Aug 25, 2011)

HAH. Probably. LET'S GO YOUTUBE!


----------



## evanjohnson (Aug 25, 2011)

Hattorichop said:


> I have good taste, you have too much money!
> I noticed it was sold, you are one lucky s.o.b.



Don't hate. I've been saving for a while and I just received a paycheck for some catering work that I did. The check got lost (and I've been so busy that I forgot about it.) Anyway I have a lot less money now than I did before this knife habit got the best of me.

The Carter 6.5 sun HG Waboco that I purchased during his last sale has a better feel and has displaced a Mizuno 240 Honyaki (too thick along the spine), a Masamoto 240 Honyaki, a DT 270 AEB-L, and a Nenox S-1 240 gyuto from my drawer. I still have the Mac bread knife and the DT 240 carbon and DT 270 AEB-L suji in the drawer along with the GF's Itou santoku in a 210 (abalone handle- birthday gift. She won't keep it with her other German/ leave-in-the-sink knives).


----------



## mpukas (Aug 25, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> So is he getting ready to shave with that?


 
I was wondering the same thing - when's he gonna shave his nuts w/ that!!! :lol2:


----------



## mpukas (Aug 25, 2011)

evanjohnson said:


> Don't hate. I've been saving for a while and I just received a paycheck for some catering work that I did. The check got lost (and I've been so busy that I forgot about it.) Anyway I have a lot less money now than I did before this knife habit got the best of me.
> 
> The Carter 6.5 sun HG Waboco that I purchased during his last sale has a better feel and has displaced a Mizuno 240 Honyaki (too thick along the spine), a Masamoto 240 Honyaki, a DT 270 AEB-L, and a Nenox S-1 240 gyuto from my drawer. I still have the Mac bread knife and the DT 240 carbon and DT 270 AEB-L suji in the drawer along with the GF's Itou santoku in a 210 (abalone handle- birthday gift. She won't keep it with her other German/ leave-in-the-sink knives).



Good for you! Those are some nice knives that have become drawer queens thanks to the Carter. Can't wait to see/hear your thoughts on the new damascus. Congrats!


----------



## mpukas (Aug 25, 2011)

On the subject of Carter's, can someone tell me what a funayuki is? I've never seen/used one. Only seen them on Carter's site. They look like a gyuto in profile, and I don't understand the differences. 

(Sorry if I posted this question in another thread and forgot about it... been terribly busy lately... :O)


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 25, 2011)

For Carter's line, it is a short Gyuto. I have heard there is some esoteric difference in a true "Funayuki" but I don't know what it is(because they are very uncommon), and a Carter Funayuki is not one of those. It's a short Gyuto.


----------



## wenus2 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, normally it would be a single bevel knife. I always liken it to a really thin deba.

As Eamon said, that's not the case with Carter's "Funayuki," it's just a smaller gyuto/utility knife. Really a handy knife, great all around shape, but not the traditional style knife that its namesake is.


----------



## Rottman (Aug 25, 2011)

Carter Funayuki: small (> 210 mm), gyuto height, usually flat santokuesque edge profile, usually very pointy tip.


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 25, 2011)

Rottman said:


> ...usually flat santokuesque edge profile....


 
That sounds more like what he calls a wabocho to me. I may be wrong, but you can test it out: I thought that one of the main differences between the gyuto and the funayuki is that the gyuto has a part of the blade that is dead flat whereas the funayuki has a slight curve across the whole edge. At least I thing the flat part is not as pronounced as in a gyuto. I may be wrong, haven't verified it on all the ones I have, only on a smaller one. 

Stefan


----------



## Rottman (Aug 25, 2011)

If it's a wa-bocho then the pointy tip doesn't fit (they have stubby tips), so maybe I should put it "pretty flat" but not as flat as a wa-bocho. Wa-bocho and Funayuki are both small knives (up to 6.5 sun according to MCs website). The longer ones even if they are basically shaped like a Funayuki are usually called gyuto but IDK how stringent he uses his nomenclature.


----------



## Kyle (Aug 25, 2011)

mpukas said:


> On the subject of Carter's, can someone tell me what a funayuki is? I've never seen/used one. Only seen them on Carter's site. They look like a gyuto in profile, and I don't understand the differences.
> 
> (Sorry if I posted this question in another thread and forgot about it... been terribly busy lately... :O)


 
I've always wondered this as well, thanks for asking!

Another thing I've noticed with Carter's knives... typically it seems the guys here want longer all around knives, you don't see too many people on here talking about 210mm gyutos, but when it comes to Carter, everyone talks about wanting/owning a really short funayaki. It just seems that when small knives are discussed here they're either talking about a petty or a girlfriend/wife knife. I'm still learning, so correct me if I'm wrong on this!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 25, 2011)

Rottman said:


> If it's a wa-bocho then the pointy tip doesn't fit (they have stubby tips), so maybe I should put it "pretty flat" but not as flat as a wa-bocho. Wa-bocho and Funayuki are both small knives (up to 6.5 sun according to MCs website). The longer ones even if they are basically shaped like a Funayuki are usually called gyuto but IDK how stringent he uses his nomenclature.


 
I'm pretty sure(though not a speaker in the least) that "wa" is a particle in Japanese, and "bocho" means 'knife'. So wa-bocho is just like "the knife".
Either way, styles of Japanese knives are more rigorous overseas than in Japan. There's a reason there are 2 main types of Nakiri...cause everyone likes 'em different.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 25, 2011)

Rottman said:


> If it's a wa-bocho then the pointy tip doesn't fit (they have stubby tips), so maybe I should put it "pretty flat" but not as flat as a wa-bocho. Wa-bocho and Funayuki are both small knives (up to 6.5 sun according to MCs website). The longer ones even if they are basically shaped like a Funayuki are usually called gyuto but IDK how stringent he uses his nomenclature.


 
A couple of years back he made a 7.9 sun (24 cm) funayuki. I almost bought it.


----------



## Rottman (Aug 25, 2011)

Now that's a flat edge!


----------



## Lefty (Aug 26, 2011)

I honestly love it! I wish it was mine!


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 26, 2011)

So much for my theory... Too flat for me.

Stefan


----------



## oivind_dahle (Aug 26, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> So much for my theory... Too flat for me.
> 
> Stefan


 
+1


----------



## Cadillac J (Aug 26, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> A couple of years back he made a 7.9 sun (24 cm) funayuki. I almost bought it.



I couldn't tell you how many times I used to look at that last year before it sold. Profile was right up my alley, but I didn't want kuro-uchi and the handle wasn't the greatest looker to me.


----------



## rhygin (Aug 27, 2011)

A little late to the party, but I've been lurking here for months and have commented on the other forums in the past (although this appears the most vital - thanks to Dave for creating this place). Am reluctant to post here, since the experts can usually add more value.

But on this topic, I have to say that I love all the Carter's about equally. Have others that are great, but these are undoubtedly the favorites (haven't figured out how to upload photos yet, any advice?):

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/gHlNUGUSV5bGWhDRh8y8-A?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/SuPpBfHrIKdfUiPV0DrsXA?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/PzhRq-Nt5cVWRih_1SCdDw?feat=directlink


rhygin


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 27, 2011)

Welcome to KKF Rhygin! 


BTW, your links aren't working.


----------



## mpukas (Aug 29, 2011)

Rottman said:


> Carter Funayuki: small (> 210 mm), gyuto height, usually flat santokuesque edge profile, usually very pointy tip.


 
Thanks for the info guys. Up until today, I would have agreed w/ you all that Carter's funayuki's are small, but currently he's got several new knives (some already sold) he's calling funayuki that are larger than 6.5 sun - up to 9 sun. They look exactly the same as his gyuto's to me, in his pic's. mpp


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 29, 2011)

Rhygin, to post photos from google/picasa, first click "Link to this Photo" on the right hand site of photo. Click the box for "Image only (no link)". Select your size from the drop down menu (usually Large or Medium), then copy the link in the "Embed Image" field. Then when posting here, click the "picture" icon (3rd from the right) above the reply field, and paste the link copied from Picasa in the prompt. 

Sounds more complicated than it is.


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 29, 2011)

In Picassa I right click on the photo, select "copy image address" and then paste that into to picture icon box. Then Robert is your mother's brother!


----------



## Keith Neal (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your help. This one is on its way:


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 30, 2011)

You should have fun with that one Keith.


----------



## Lefty (Aug 30, 2011)

Damn! Nice score!


----------



## Keith Neal (Sep 1, 2011)

The Carter has arrived, and is a thing of beauty. Now I understand the three finger test!

But there is a downside. It is most irritating to find that Murray can get a double bevel knife sharper than I can get a single bevel yanagiba. I guess I have a lot to learn. Back to the stones.

Keith


----------



## Lefty (Sep 1, 2011)

Hahaha. That was close to my revelation, as well!
Amazing edges OOTB! I'm looking forward to your thoughts after you've used it for a while. I think I know what they'll be, but I'm still looking forward to it.


----------



## Keith Neal (Sep 5, 2011)

After some use, I love the Carter. Raw carrots feel like they are cooked, and potatoes fall off the blade without the need for any encouragement.

Instead of being in a saya in a box on the shelf, the Carter is right there handy in the block. It is getting used for almost everything.

I still can't believe how sharp it is out of the box.

Wonderful knife.

Keith


----------



## Josh (Sep 5, 2011)

Fantastic looking knife!


----------



## karloevaristo (Sep 5, 2011)

Keith Neal said:


> After some use, I love the Carter. Raw carrots feel like they are cooked, and potatoes fall off the blade without the need for any encouragement.
> 
> Instead of being in a saya in a box on the shelf, the Carter is right there handy in the block. It is getting used for almost everything.
> 
> ...


 
Awesome knife!!! How long is it?


----------



## Keith Neal (Sep 6, 2011)

Blade length: 5.4sun (152mm), which seems just right for a utility knife to me.


----------



## kalaeb (Sep 6, 2011)

Keith Neal said:


> .I still can't believe how sharp it is out of the box.
> 
> Wonderful knife.



I just recently came across a Carter as well...I will admit, it is a wonderful knife, and OOTB edge is the best I have seen, but IMO edge retention leaves something to be desired. 

This is my first white steel knife, do fresh edges always degrade quickly? 

I think I am going to try playing with some different angles and some micro beveling to see if I can't get some more life out of the edge.


----------



## obtuse (Sep 6, 2011)

It depends on what you're cutting. I find acidic foods degrade a fine carbon steeel edge rather quickly. Luckily it's easy to touch up. Adding a microbevel is also a good solution, but decreases the ultimate sharpness that white no.1 is known for.


----------

